
Show HN: Integer Factors Wrapped on a Sphere - jsprogrammer
https://blakelapierre.github.io/jsxbox/?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-hOR8ADk3GwJkiGqMoAgADSOAA1AIABkAFUAFEMBhOxJOk2T5IASQk1SNJ07iUTEtV6CkmTmHkpSLK03SYBhOyYAc4yyjM1yrPWMSAUMxy5IU5S1LcvT3kBULfP8qKdKEwYHy4ESYAM+gsLARRMqMTKmLsPK7CKIp5CSADSgyryKNy2CCtI948ocMqKsVKr0ooWAQpYnd6pCtRGMuPKATahi8AGUoIFvChXxA2CwPkRCGIMFDoBgVxSH-J0zAQR8tsgADsAWuDwOsnieJCKAYKgOCoCBTbLTiA6-2OigEBSy6YEm0oboKsS7DaQGDuK1afqmhoDIFfTgdirLNrB8HfoaNUhts4GngOhwVG+iG-rVGHYocOGPmxr7LpRh6AeOcCPNpg6AVx76qZComrjpmFes2pnVDxk1qmsNxawaN7do+pQGMSSwiG6twiDAeAkhNC7MBwfAwAALngHK136sD9cKy49eN4b3j3PAD0qI8KBPM8LwoK9KioVWoW1uBAb0p4vf+R79Jij4A8BDkqBUaWJynGdn1fD8v3qGCzpWgxZageXFYMgBCWh6B4GAADI84arOc-zwuQuLmBc4Ln6IFjsAoFOpaw9UCPp0yRW8Frz968brck5gDLgEfHhmctSo8HtUoDIAUlKMqh+6Em6GzyvJeTuWFa3Zf6CHujm+UbAQAQNx7WqCg7BSIhv0fOAPvSJ0AAVSFvbXXA8UP1iAA
======
jsprogrammer
[note: title was edited without notice or consent]

------
tonetheman
it looks cool... not sure what it is exactly...

~~~
jsprogrammer
The full source (not counting all of the code behind to process the scene
[mathbox, three.js, babel/jsx transpiler]; though you can view that at the
github repo) for the scene is in the textarea to the right. If you set the
`bend={1}` on line 15 to `bend={0}` you will see it as a 2D plot (though,
rotating and with a perspective projection applied).

It is just the points where the X value can be evenly divided by the Y value
at least once (if you change the `2` to `3` in the first line, you will also
get to see the points where X can be divided by Y _twice_ ).

It looks like this around the origin:

    
    
            *    *
           *   *   *
          *  *  *  *
         * * * * * *
        ************

